# Tarpon in the surf - Port O



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

Tarpon rolling in surf at Pass Cavallo. Go around the pass and south 1/4 mile. Good luck.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Fishing has been better on the upper part of Texas coast for tarpon this year.... Way better than Port O'Connor area.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know. I'd bet you do not fish for them, but that doesn't matter. Wind has been pumping 20+ since yesterday afternoon, all those fish should be safe from the weekenders harassment.


----------



## fishburger (Feb 4, 2005)

I heard all of the fish left POC.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

fishburger said:


> I heard all of the fish left POC.


Rogo.... They went way north riding the current.


----------



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

Rvrat is correct as there are plenty of Tarpon in POC right now. In my experience over the years some of them will park themselves around POC and don't continue the migration North. It's been that way since I can remember.


----------

